# TAMRON'S thinking about making FAST PRIMES



## Aglet (Feb 6, 2013)

short video clip to watch, from the guys over at Pentaxforums.
Interview with Tamron marketing guy.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRrELlKv0mw

with the decent performance of their moderate range zooms, I'll be very interested in seeing them return to making some good primes to compete with OEM and Sigma in the "affordable" market.

Too bad the old Adapt-all theme is not returning any time soon. Would be great for us multi-platform types.

If you're interested and have a chance, let them know you'd like them to produce some. I'll likely be talking to my local rep in the next couple months about it.


----------



## CanNotYet (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes! I really like Tamron, and with their VC and USD tech, they could probably compete in the 200-400 range with fast primes. Hopefully they introduce something not offered by anyone else, like a 200mm f/2.4 or a 350mm f/3.5. Available in black...


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 7, 2013)

Imho there will be a lot of demand for 3rd party primes in the future. Canon has the recent strange IS primes, and the upcoming L primes at "triple the price" will be targeted at the high mp eos1 tba 2014 - so the traditional market is up for grabs.


----------

